# Pitts



## arcross32 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm looking for a pitt. Has anyone had any experience with Texas Longhorn BBQ pitts out of Uvalde. Pricing and construction look good. Any thoughts?


----------



## jamesvaughan (Apr 29, 2012)

i bought one from fellow 2cooler in S W Houston. He has pics a few posts up.( 242met )is his ID . I just love mine . I got the 20 x 30 with the steak cooker . He likes cash, good discount.The craftsmanship is great. I get lots of compliments on the pitt and the smoked meat.


----------



## arcross32 (Mar 7, 2013)

i sent him an email, still waiting on response.


----------



## 242met (Mar 29, 2011)

*BBQ pit*

Hello , if you are looking for a great backyard pit feel free to call joe at 281-507-1090 we have pits our best sellers are 20''x45'' with a steak cooker on the firebox


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Bought my Pit from Joe, it's been a awesome pit!


----------



## PlantTrash409 (Aug 19, 2013)

What does that pit in the photo cost?


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

fairly sure 1500.00


----------



## Maximuslion (Dec 12, 2011)

jamesvaughan said:


> i bought one from fellow 2cooler in S W Houston. He has pics a few posts up.( 242met )is his ID . I just love mine . I got the 20 x 30 with the steak cooker . He likes cash, good discount.The craftsmanship is great. I get lots of compliments on the pitt and the smoked meat.


got a pic ?


----------



## arcross32 (Mar 7, 2013)

Cooked first slab of ribs on it this past weekend and the pit works great. Best thing is Joe modified the stack so I could keep it in my patio and let the smoke vent above the roof line.


----------



## arcross32 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## arcross32 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

^
 Did you pass out on your keyboard?


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

^^lol


----------

